# Needing places to ride! Help



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys, it been awhile since I've been on here but we are looking to go riding this coming weekend and I'm need some ideas on places to ride, any where in midwestern or southern Illinois or Southern Indiana?! thanks


----------



## HoCho (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in southern Indiana (Evansville) we ride just Northeast of town. It can be very tuff ride with some hills old road beds and alittle swamp riding. VERY Muddy right now.


----------

